# Jonas Brothers: RIP



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sad news for the music World: The Jonas Brothers are no more. Be strong Guys! :

http://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainment/jonas-brothers-disbanding-say-decision-is-unanimous-1.1518198


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I think I've heard of them. Or was it just some crazy illusion...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Phew! They're just disbanding. I thought maybe they were all maimed (or worse) in a car crash, or one or more were considering gender re-assignment surgery (so they couldn't be "The Jonas Brothers" anymore).


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Didn't someone post buying a Jonas Brother's guitar on here a while back. If they did, it just went up in value.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Didn't someone post buying a Jonas Brother's guitar on here a while back. If they did, it just went up in value.


Who fucking cares, Good riddance, garbage to garbage.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

At least I have the Camp Rock DVDs!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Who fucking cares, Good riddance, garbage to garbage.


"Me thinks thou does protest too much" Perhaps your a fan and you don't want anyone to know it. lol


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually this could be bad news--it could mean they will all release solo albums/songs, etc--and there will actually be more of them...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

zontar said:


> Actually this could be bad news--it could mean they will all release solo albums/songs, etc--and there will actually be more of them...


Or Twerk......


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;WtdZd8x0Uqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtdZd8x0Uqs[/video]


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> "Me thinks thou does protest too much" Perhaps your a fan and you don't want anyone to know it. lol


I'm no fan of "boy bands", if these guy's were actually good musicians, I mean real musicians who could play, one might be inclined to listen to maybe one record, These clowns that have to use tone on their equipment to help them sound like they can sing the notes on key are just toy tools of promoters. Like "One Direction" Simon Cowell owns them lock stock and barrel, they don't fart unless he says so and then they have to use tone to keep the fart in tune. A pox on all the so called "Boy Bands"

:Smiley-fart: :Smiley-fart: :Smiley-fart:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I'm no fan of "boy bands", if these guy's were actually good musicians, I mean real musicians who could play, one might be inclined to listen to maybe one record, These clowns that have to use tone on their equipment to help them sound like they can sing the notes on key are just toy tools of promoters. Like "One Direction" Simon Cowell owns them lock stock and barrel, they don't fart unless he says so and then they have to use tone to keep the fart in tune. A pox on all the so called "Boy Bands"
> 
> :Smiley-fart: :Smiley-fart: :Smiley-fart:


do you mean autotune? It's totally ubiquitous, I doubt a major label act could NOT use it. Hell, I've used it. They're not a band I like, but to say they were talentless is a gross overstatement. They were actually the one bright spot in the dismal world of kiddie bands, and show-pop music in general. They wrote their own music and played their own instruments (and didn't mime it). The fact my kid liked them was OK with me. They're not kids anymore (one is now married with kids of his own) and I'm sure they don't want to be teeny-pops forever. I don't blame them for calling it quits.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

mhammer said:


> Phew! They're just disbanding. I thought maybe they were all maimed (or worse) in a car crash, or one or more were considering gender re-assignment surgery (so they couldn't be "The Jonas Brothers" anymore).


Lol. My vote was on the gender reassignment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Phew! They're just disbanding. I thought maybe they were all maimed (or worse) in a car crash, or one or more were considering gender re-assignment surgery (so they couldn't be "The Jonas Brothers" anymore).


Actually I think I read a week or 2 ago that one of them was having major drug issues, near homeless. So when I saw this thread I thought he either OD'd or committed suicide.
as far as them breaking up goes, I can't think of a single song by them, so I won't miss them.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> fredyfreeloader said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no fan of "boy bands", if these guy's were actually good musicians, I mean real musicians who could play, one might be inclined to listen to maybe one record, These clowns that have to use tone on their equipment to help them sound like they can sing the notes on key are just toy tools of promoters. Like "One Direction" Simon Cowell owns them lock stock and barrel, they don't fart unless he says so and then they have to use tone to keep the fart in tune. A pox on all the so called "Boy Bands"
> ...


^ this. Flipping around the TV one night I came across some live footage of them and was surprised by their abilities. 

They weren't The Beatles but they weren't the Monkees either. Herman's Hermits maybe.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Mmmmbop.

I thought that the purity rings got too tight as they grew, which cut off circulation & gangrene set in.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> Mmmmbop.
> 
> I thought that the purity rings got too tight as they grew, which cut off circulation & gangrene set in.


Wrong band. Mmmbop was Hanson.
While I am by no means a fan of these guys or their music I wouldn't say they're talentless. They do write their own stuff and play their own instruments and I know at least one of them performed in a number of major Broadway productions from a very young age.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> Wrong band. Mmmbop was Hanson.


I have the misfortune of being familiar w/ Hanson. My point was "Is there really a difference?". 

Scott, any chance we can get a "smart ass font" on the forum?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


Link saved.


----------

